# Broadhead help



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently gave my girlfriend who is new to hunting my rage broadheads.i am wanting to go back to fixed blades because of how durable they are. I was thinking about using the magnus buzzcuts or the shuttle t locks..if anyone would help me decide what fixed blade to use im all ears to any brand and price range 

thanks


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've always had good results with MUZZYs.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use thunderheads 100gr, every one has been a heart/lung pass through and decent blood trail. I use a crossbow. The new model has serrated(sp) jagged edges, they look good. I would not use the ones that the nose cone is a separate piece, they come apart if you hit a tree or root, I know Wasp, Talon and I think Muzzy's.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Thunderheads!!!Great Fixed blade broadhead. I also have killed with these broadheads, complete pass through.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I second he Muzzy's. Very durable, priced right, inexpensive blade refills too. Haven't broke one yet.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i cant really afford fancy $40 for 3 broadheads so i just use the eastman TI-14s. pretty sure they were only $12 for 3 of em, 1" cutting diameter at 100 grains, and they fly just like field points. my bows a pse nova extreme i bought back in 2002 or 2003 that shoots about 295 fps and every deer ive shot with those broadheads was a complete pass through with the arrow stuck about 4 inches in the ground right where the deer was. blood trail isnt like dumping a 5 gallon bucket or anything, but hit the deer properly and its not hard at all to follow. double lung it and that deer will not go far


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I like muzzy's because you can buy replacement blades at most bow shops, dick's or wal mart. I bought a six pack 3 to hunt with and 3 to practice. I hunt with a Horton and shoot the 125 grain 3 blade. 
Angler ss


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Check out G5 broadheads they are machined from a single solid piece of metal expensive but if you want durable thats the way to go! Personally I use Muzzy 100 Gr 4 blades they do the job for around here.


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been using the Bear broad-heads w/bleeder blade for the past 10+ years. Love them. Always get complete pass through and a good blood trail. They are hard to find now, but not impossible. There are usually around $20 for three of them.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

I may sound one sideed but you cant and wont go wrong with the MUZZY! the price is right in-line with other fixed blades, you get a set of pratice blades in every pack. like others have siad you can purchace replacment blades almost anywhere. i have personnally shot through a shoulder with one deer(long story) no prob, hit a railroad tie(while groundhog hunting) and bent the farrel at an 90 degree angle and the blades stayed intact. only complaint the 90 grains with 1" cut in my opion dont leave the best blood trails anything with an 1 1/8 cut is awesome. i've killed 53 deer with muzzy blades an have no intension of changing..... you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

i have had real good luck with 100 grain 3 blade muzzy broad heads last year shot deer through both shoulders with very little damabe to the blades have used them for the last 2 years.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The rage rave is over, that's for sure (thank goodness).

I reccomend Montecs, Slick Tricks, or good ol Muzzy.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

My dad has always used Muzzy and since he has killed 52 deer with bow alone I just copy him. They are not too expensive either if you loose or bust them like I do. !%


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Slick Tricks ;;that says it all....good pass throughs and nice blood trails..


----------



## will227 (May 31, 2007)

muzzy 100 grain 3blade for my horton. drop dead stopping power. shot a 6 point 2 years ago and he fell 20 yds from where i shot him. did the same with a doe the year b4. 20 yds is a short tracking job! Will


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been using thunderheads 100 forever. never lost an animal.


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

slick tricks ,g,5s, thunderheads would be my top 3.....


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I would have to say Wasp hammer sst! They fly the same as my field points and have the sharpest blades.


----------



## orangewarner (Feb 15, 2009)

I have tried just about every broadhead out there, fixed, open on impact, I've tried them all. I will never again use a open on impact. I spin tune all my inserts into my shafts with the broadhead that arrow will have on it and there are only 2 broadheads that I have found that are perfect and everyone of them spin tunes out of the package they are thunderheads and muzzys. Alot of the others you'll get atleast one from every package that the ferrel is not true or something is out of whack with it. Spin tuning broadheads on arrows allows flight the same as feild tips. I use to hunt with thunderheads exclusivly but last year I could not find the 85's that I shoot so I bought the Muzzy 3blade 75's and was more than impressed I shot a goat and a doe with them and both shots passed thru chest and the opposite front leg bone and kept on going. I won't claim to never have lost an animal I have shot deer in the shoulder and lost them not enough penetration but the muzzy I think may penetrate that shoulder blade and turn lost deer into founds.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i know a lot of guys that shoot slick tricks and are very pleased with the results


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thunderhead 100's, Been shooting them for 20 years. Flys good and good blood trails.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Muzzy 100gr 3 or 4 blade. Just show it to the deer and they will give up, walk straight to your truckbed and lay down. You'll have to put the tag in their ear because they don't have thumbs.


----------



## kingofpercha (Mar 26, 2010)

i have shot these through deer and stuck them in trees with no damage to the broadheads. they are 1 solid piece and will last forever


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

MUZZY you cant go wrong, they are affordable and fly great if tuned properly. I always use a brand new head when hunting, nothing, besides placement is more important than sharpness.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

slick tricks for compound and excaliber (150 gr) for crossbow


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Slick Tricks and I am never switching again. NEVER!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain


----------



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help...I went with the grim reaper hades fixed blade.it is NASTY.I shot them into my block afer i shot 2 field tips and i almost cut them in half.the fly AMAZING. If your not using them then your missing out.i found my new head for sure


----------

